
RhodeCode 1.5.1 Released - dotmanish
http://rhodecode.org/news/2012/rhodecode-151-released/
======
aseidl
For those who may have missed it (I certainly did), this came only a few days
after the 1.5.0 release.

<http://rhodecode.org/news/2012/rhodecode-150-released/>

